# Dodgy eBay pic.....



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Check out the background :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/cheap-bike-for-sale_W0QQitemZ280008083270QQihZ018QQcat#ebayphotohosting


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

ROFL


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Is this work friendly :?:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I was eating [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Somewhere to park the bike :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:



> ASK ANY QUESTIONS *NOTHING TO HIDE*

















:lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is that a man or a woman, do you think?

It's got man's legs but it seems to be wearing some sort of short dress or nightie ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Is that a man or a woman, do you think?
> 
> It's got man's legs but it seems to be wearing some sort of short dress or nightie ?


Could not say I looked away very quickly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Is that a man or a woman, do you think?
> 
> It's got man's legs but it seems to be wearing some sort of short dress or nightie ?


Is there something wrong with that like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Somewhere to park the bike :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

no one bought it - do you think they got put off by the possibility of the person in the backgroud dropping it off? :roll:

is that a brown patch on the seat?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a man or a woman, do you think?
> ...


Post some pics Kell and we will tell you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did you last wipe?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nasty :? :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:










Hev x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How about asking the seller if the cheap bike is the foreground or the background?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or does the spare tyre come free too?

or maybe its a mobile cycle park - just slide in the front wheel.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

you would have to change the bike seat after seeing that


----------

